# Anzsco code



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

Hi All, can anybody help me in choosing right ANZSCO code plz??


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Jyotsna Soni said:


> Hi All, can anybody help me in choosing right ANZSCO code plz??


YES: it is "841512 Dairy Cattle Farm Worker"!


----------



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> YES: it is "841512 Dairy Cattle Farm Worker"!


I just dnt want to reply to ur bull **** buddy..


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Jyotsna Soni said:


> Hi All, can anybody help me in choosing right ANZSCO code plz??


If you could provide some form of a job description, someone could help you with the ANZSCO code ...


----------



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

(High Severity Incident Manager/ Service Delivery Consultant) NOV 11-Till date



	Develop, co-ordinate and promote incident management activities across the whole of the program and take responsibility for the effective functioning of the Incident Management processes across all support areas.
	Notifying Problem Manager of major incidents that need to be handled or existing problems that have been identified.
	Opening Bridge/Con-Call for High Severity issues and get all the relevant teams/Technologies supporting the client into the call, and try to get the issue/Service resolved/restored ASAP
	Driving the incident with Level 2, Level 3 support towards restoring the business ASAP
	Participating in DSR (Daily Service Review) calls with Clients to discuss the SLA Breaches, service review and service improvement plans.
	Participating in the SLR calls for service improvement.
	RCA capture & Analysis with the help of engineers.
	Real Time & continuous follow-up with global support teams for Critical & High priority (Sev 1 / Sev 2) incident resolution
	Regular follow-up with global support teams for resolution of P3 & P4 (Sev 3 / Sev 4) incidents
	Ensure that the Incident record is fully updated prior to Problem Management handover
	Responsible for sending all Incident notifications as per agreed process
	Chair the conference call during Critical outage situations
 Ensure Incident Timeline Report is created immediately after resolution
	Ensure Real-time dashboard is updated appropriately during and after the outage
	Contribution to ongoing process & operational improvements
	Carry out daily & weekly audits/spots checks and send report to the team
	Provide functional/procedural assistance to Tier I, II and Tire III team members during shift
	Provide pro-active problem management by analysing problem trends and formulate Corrective and Preventive Action Plans with respective technology support teams.
	Conduct Trend analysis of the incidents/issues for service improvement measures and present to business.
	Responsible for Change & Release Management activities. 
	Accountable for adhering and enforcing the Change Management process with global processes to meet service expectations
	Performed end to end process Gap analysis and project manage the service improvement plan.

	Present the Service Improvement Plans to the clients and internal Management



(Incident Manager/Administrator-Tools System) FEB 08- NOV 11


.

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Driving the Core Incident Management Process as per ITIL guidelines. 
	Develop, co-ordinate and promote incident management activities across the whole of Program and take responsibility for the effective functioning of the Incident Management processes across all support areas.
	Active participation in driving Change Management & Problem Management as per ITIL guidelines.
	Notifying the Problem Manager of any major incidents that need to be handled or existing problems that have been identified.
	Participating in DSR (Daily Service Review) calls with Clients.
	Participating in the SLR calls (internal) for service improvement.
	RCA capture & Analysis with the help of engineers.
	Participating in the CAB meetings.
	Review and recommend, as appropriate, changes to support processes to ensure continuous improvement of the incident management process
	Ensure that any service breach is suitably recorded and described before it is closed
	Review and improve the accuracy and content of the Service Management System knowledge base
	Produce metrics for service performance and customer satisfaction both on a regular and an ad-hoc basis 
	Ensure regular reporting on key service performance and quality metrics (in relation to incident management)
	Working with Program & Project Managers to assess the operations, support and service requirements and implications of new projects and their on-going needs 
	Conduct initial analysis; produce detailed requirements and operational process specifications. Use appropriate analytical frameworks to illustrate and explain the problem and solution clearly too all levels of users
	Establishing and conducting regular performance, availability and capacity planning on all aspects of the infrastructure and business systems
	Reviewing system / service performance and estimating requirements over time.
	Conducting regular capacity planning reviews to ensure service levels are maintained through predicted increase in demand
	Monitoring, streamlining & resolving problems on servers using BMC Patrol Central & BMC Patrol Express.
	Troubleshoot and provide resolutions to application errors.
	Performing regular housing keeping activities including daily checks and reports.
	Work with the vendor (BMC) to report and resolve issues
	Manage user profiles and server/user licenses.
	Generate Remedy reports
	Update team documentation, work instructions and procedures.
	Undertake Software License monitoring reporting using the tools in relation to both Software and Hardware asset management (CMDB). 
	Received appreciation for support given to clients.





(System Admin -6 Months Contract) July 2007- Dec 2007

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Provide onsite network support. Tasks include installations, repair and configuration of computers and network equipment.
	Refurbishment of computer systems and laptops. Test and diagnosed computer and laptop components for failure and replaced components as needed. 
	Handling and Maintaining the Allworx phone server. Tasks include adding and deleting the users, mapping of users and phones, configuration and live call monitoring.



(Sr. Solution Eng.) Feb 2007- July 2007

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Giving technical support to US customers for their ISP queries – DSL/Satellite/Dialup
	Responsible to troubleshoot all the common devices which can jack with computer.
	Responsible to provide e-mail and chat support along with up-selling.
	Assistance through phone via remote access.
	Resolve issue of SOHO i.e Small Office Home Office Business.



(Data Support Analyst) Nov 2005- May 2006

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Working in a team of 30, ensuring prompt resolution times, adhering to set SLA’s and maintaining an 80% call resolution at 1st Line.
	Supporting PC hardware/software, POP3 email problems, PC connectivity, Wi-fi and provisioning of any new data products.
	Supporting external customers in relation to all aspects of mobile data including WAP, GPRS, MMS, GSM, GPS, Bluetooth, PDAs, PC/laptop connectivity and fixed lines solutions.
	Building relationships and liasing with manufacturers such as O2, Nokia and Sony Ericsson to gain greater support and understanding of products and technologies



(Sr. Desktop Eng.) Mar 2004- Sep 2005

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Install, upgrade, support and troubleshoot XP and Microsoft Office 
and any other authorized desktop applications
	Experience in Antivirus Management
	Install, upgrade, support and troubleshoot for printers, computer hardware and any 
other authorized peripheral equipment
	Performs general preventative maintenance tasks on computers, laptops, printers 
and any other authorized peripheral equipment
	Performs remedial repairs on computers, laptops, printers and any other 
authorized peripheral equipment
	Customize desktop hardware to meet user specifications and site standards
	Performs work in compliance within specified warranty requirements
	Returns defective equipment/parts to maintenance inventory, documents customer 
	repairs, maintains and restocks assigned parts inventory to insure proper spare 
parts levels.
	Dealing with hardware and application support queries and issues reported to the 
support desk and escalated to the Desktop Support Engineers
	Provide user data and application recovery.
	Familiarize end users on basic software, hardware and peripheral device 
operation
	Take ownership and responsibility of queries, issues and problems assigned to 
the Desktop Support Engineers
	Works with vendor support contacts to resolve technical issues within the desktop 
environment
	Escalate issues and involve experts wherever required in order to resolve issues 
as quickly as possible



(Desktop Support Eng.) Nov 2001- Dec 2003


Job Description & Responsibilities:
	To provide basic to moderately complex support to client customers on client products, systems, peripherals and software.
	Logging of calls from customers onto a database and following escalation procedures to resolve problems or issues.
	To provide and maintain strong, professional relationships with all of the client customers and show empathy for the customers at all times.
	Escalate more complex customer queries and product-related issues to the Advanced Support Group.
	To provide feedback on a daily basis to the team leader on the new emerging issues that have been discovered.
	Maintaining cordial peer to peer relationship & motivate associates towards organizational goals.
	Moved to Advisory Support Group (ASG) / Service Mentor, job responsibility was to assist L1 technician if they face any problem while troubleshooting or not able to find any solution related to any specific issues. Sometimes needs to take ownership of the issue from L1 technician and fix the issue.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Sounds like ICT Support Engineer - ANZSCO Code 263212


----------



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

i m confused between support eng and system admin.......dnt knw if i apply under support eng, wat r the disadvanteges of tht


----------



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

can u plz guide me?


----------



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

r u also frm IT?


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Yes, I am also an IT victim.

I might not be qualified to comment on which anzsco code might suit you best, but maybe someone on this forum has already gone through this particular analysis before and might be in a better position to answer your question.

In general, I would think the factors that you would use to chose an ANZSCO code would be as follows (in decreasing order of relevance) - 

1. How well does your job description and job history match the ANZSCO code
2. Does the ANZSCO code figure in the SOL list for General Skilled Migration
3. Is the ANZSCO code already full for the year and how has the general trend been the last few years
4. What are the relative chances of the ANZSCO code to continue to be open for immigration in the coming year(s)

You'll find that you will be able to find answers to a lot of these in the forum with a bit of digging.

HTH.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

wat if it fall under state sponsor? wat the disadvantage of it? i dnt think support eng is in general list


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Well .. state sponsorship restricts you to live and work in a single state for your first 2 years in Australia. Naturally, a GSM might be better in most cases since you can apply for jobs (and live) nationwide.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

does it take long time to get under state sponsor or is it tough or need more points?

under GSM, can u suggest something similar to my profile..


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

I think SS is actually easier since you need lesser points etc.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

any state has support eng occupation listed?


----------



## Shaik Aliyaz (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Jyotshna,

My profile is very similar to your profile. pleas help me out in selecting the Anzsco code.

I have done my ilets, iam going to submit the documents soon for Skill assessment.

Thank you.


----------

